
Myspace says all music uploaded to site from 2003 to 2015 has been lost - TecheratiJames
https://techerati.com/news-hub/myspace-says-all-music-uploaded-to-site-from-2003-to-2015-has-been-lost/
======
simonblack
There's an old saying about lending money: "Never lend anybody money if you're
not prepared to lose it."

Similarly: "Never store anything of value in somebody else's keeping if you're
not prepared to lose it." That means files, money, jewellery, your spouse,
etc, etc, etc.

------
ChrisArchitect
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19417640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19417640)

